# Florida grilling, London Broil 101



## George Foster (Feb 22, 2008)

After visiting a Brazillian Steakhouse on a recent trip. I had an idea. An old recipe of mine used Italian dressing as a marinade. I decided to combine two techniques. Marinade a two pound London Broil for four hours in a cheap store brand Italian dressing. Cut four slits down the center and insert a rotissere rod, secure with skewers. Place in a high temperature gas grill rotissere for five minutes, reduce heat and cook to desired doneness, 15 minutes for medium, pink in the middle crispy on the outside. The meat works well with bistro style salads or baked potato and steamed veggies. Give it a try.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

sounds good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 22, 2008)

So, rotisserie London Broil? How cool...


----------

